# orange head tapajos pics and more



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

These are my tapajos., had them for 3 months. Great fish. Have 8 in a 125 gallon tank, 3 males 5 females. I tried moving a pair of the tapajos to their own tank for breeding but they were not happy in the smallish tank on their own and refused to spawn, so I decided to put them back in the big tank and just syphon the fry out and put in other tank to grow. These fry were released from parents on 28th april, so 1 week free swimming. Doing well so far.

pics of fry




























pics of parents



















the pair displaying to each other 









male from another pair mouth brooding









Heres some pics of the other fish in the same tank as the tapajos

satanoperca acuticeps females



















wild angelfish


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome photos *blue acara*. :thumb:

But as always, where are the full tank shots?


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks dead fish floating. Its lights out time in the tank but I'll put a tank shot up tomorrow. Its nothing special, plenty of wood, few plants and lots of water changes


----------



## fish nanny (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful fish :thumb:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *blue acara*,

You have some great looking fish. I like the satanoperca acuticeps. Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

1 month update guys. The fry are doing well, its difficult to get a good close up of them as they are always on the move when im near the tank begging for food. They are looking basically the same as week 3 just bigger. Hoping they grow significantly and colour up in the next month or two.

Heres a group shot.










My RO unit recently failed so *** been using tap water water for water changes for close to a week. I was worried that the harder water would upset either the fry or the adult orangeheads, fortunatly the fry seem uneffected as do the breeding adults as they have just spawned today.

The alpha male has been courting 2 females at the same time for over a week now and both his females have both spawned on the same day.

Pics

female 1 (there are eggs on the rock but hard to see and focus on)










female 2










The two sets of eggs are about 25 cm apart from each other. The females are aggressive toward eachother being so close together with eggs. The male still courts both females but seems to be with the female with the larger clutch of eggs more..fish aren't dumb.

male with eggs.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice geos again *blue acara*.

When I kept orange heads, juveniles didn't start showing colour untill they were around 3inches TL.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice. :thumb:

Some day....... :fish:

....Bill


----------



## 6stang9 (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice pics, how long did the parents wait befor releasing fry?


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

week 5 update.

Five week old fry.



















Yesterday I swapped out the small gravel for sand in the adults tank. Looks better and the fish seem to enjoy sifting the sand. Not much light going into this tank (55 watts) difficult to get good pics of it.










corydoras sterbai enjoying the new sand












6stang9 said:


> Nice pics, how long did the parents wait befor releasing fry?


Takes about 2 days for the eggs to hatch. Parents release the fry after approx 5-7 days. Next time they are mouthbrooding I will make a note of time taken. Tank temp at 28 C.


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

Heres a few pics of the adults for your viewing pleasure. Pics of the youngsters coming soon.

Pair 1 mouthbrooding. These fry are now safely in a grow tank :good:



















Male from pair 2 mouthbrooding.



















Female from pair 3 mouthbrooding, she dropped the fry minutes after this pic.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

Omg your geos are gorgeous. Can u mail me some fry? Pretty please lol


----------



## evenstarms (Jun 17, 2009)

Those are absolutely beautiful Geos. I wish I could have some of the fry. I have been searching for them for quite some time!!


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

Update time. The youngsters are about 10-11 weeks old and close or at 2 inch long total length.

Not great pics considering the lens I have but they move around alot expecting food.




























This pic shows some of the orange/red colour starting to show on the head, dorsal and caudal fin.









Pic of the second batch going nuts expecting food. These are 3-4 weeks old.










They get so excited when I feed them that a few of the older onces have jumped clear out of the tank- and onto the floor. One actually died shortly after jumping out. I am now careful to put lid on fast after feeding.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Beautiful fish. We've had orangeheads breed in our hard, alkaline tap water. So they are quite tolerant of a wide variety of water conditions. How did your acuticeps do in tap water?


----------



## Naresh (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful, 
so nice


----------



## blue acara (Aug 8, 2006)

Some new fry in the main tank so I got the camera out. This is reasonable sized spawn where nearly all of the eggs hatched and most fry have survived for 2 days now in the big tank. The parents are getting the hang of this spawning business.

Female with fry










Male


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

Would you be interested to sell me some via Overseas Mail? If so, drop me a PM


----------

